# Sick and Tired of CNN



## Hans Adamson (Mar 29, 2010)

Aren't you sick and tired of CNN's slant on political news? Their own poll shows 50% of the American people approves of the Health Care bill, or wants even more government involvement while only 47% wants the health care reform repealed. CNN slants this as: "Most Americans disapprove of the health care reform law." - Is CNN the new Fox News? (o)


----------



## _taylor (Mar 29, 2010)

I hear you. I am sick to death of all the cable "news" outlets. 


When the hell is John Stewart coming back? This week I hope.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 29, 2010)

i just hate the whole "news thing" . specially 24 hours. 

one example is health care yes, but another would be how it hold the world as a microscope of bad news, what does the masses know about israel or south korea?
just bad things. 
they always want to focus on the bad news. the bad things about health care like abortion or death squads or whatever it was the tea/crazy party was talking about. 
none of that was bad at all or even real, but did they mention you WONT get DENIED for preexisting conditions or be DROPPED if they wanted to!! 
yes, some things might suck about health care but they focus on it as whole thing is bad. 


its always bad news, worry channel 24/7. shit is going to happen sometime or somehow somewhere and maybe it stems from this little incident. 
oh, and dont even mention when there is really bad news, they sure squeeze the bejesus out of that!

everytime i see any news channel i just remember that episode of south park when kyles mom is on the couch 24/7 watching cnn/news channel and just hypnotized to it. cracks me up. 

i get my news from jon stewart. and from as many different sources i can. 
cause its not like there is many, we get from reuters and they get from cnn and from local correspondants that need to follow a certian "guidelines" and tell whats considers "good news" good as in poeple will get stuck being all paranoid and worrysome. 

imo, i could of just never watch news and the world would of been the same.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 30, 2010)

The whole point of the news in America is entertainment. Entertainment is created with drama. These organizations are only interested in creating as much drama as possible. 

I find it's a complete waste of time to get info from the news. Far better to just do the research yourself. Even someone of moderate intelligence is far more intelligent than any news person I've ever seen. 

Why America pays attention to Fox, or CNN or any news station is mind boggling.

Jose


----------



## _taylor (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty much, Jose. It's become? or always been? fueled by money, ratings and as you said drama. Amongst the barrage of drama available on the 100+ stations, how the hell would they get people to tune in otherwise? 

I can only watch those cable news shows for 10 minutes before I give myself a heart attack-yelling and mumbling to myself what a bunch of shit this is..

My local news is how it should be. State the facts, no emotion or opinions. Say what f' happened and move on to the next story. Robots dam it, RObots! 

I use google news daily though - I can get what I need and how I need it.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh come on... For the most part, CNN is a great and valuable source for News.


----------



## George Caplan (Mar 30, 2010)

Hans Adamson @ Mon Mar 29 said:


> Aren't you sick and tired of CNN's slant on political news? Their own poll shows 50% of the American people approves of the Health Care bill, or wants even more government involvement while only 47% wants the health care reform repealed. CNN slants this as: "Most Americans disapprove of the health care reform law." - Is CNN the new Fox News? (o)



i completely agree. i watch cnn news out of habit and i also watch bbc news too. watching cnn can be quite a conservative business while watching the bbc news and newsnight shows can be akin to constantly reading the guardian. and reading the guardian should carry a healthwarning as should reading the daily mail.

cnn is not in the same boat as the bbc however. the british are now about to have their general election imminently, the bbc are running scared of a conservative win. i know people at the bbc and they are worried about their jobs should the conservatives win with a healthy majority. so for the bbc the color is definitely red and not blue. this therefore makes their political reports almost unwatchable right now because of their extreme biased nature.


----------



## Lex (Mar 30, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Oh come on... For the most part, CNN is a great and valuable source for News.



lol...you scare me...again...  

aLex


----------



## stevenson-again (Mar 30, 2010)

> cnn is not in the same boat as the bbc however. the british are now about to have their general election imminently, the bbc are running scared of a conservative win. i know people at the bbc and they are worried about their jobs should the conservatives win with a healthy majority. so for the bbc the color is definitely red and not blue. this therefore makes their political reports almost unwatchable right now because of their extreme biased nature.



that's an interesting take considering the relationship the bbc have had with labour over the years. bbc were pretty even handed with their reporting of the whole iraq business, but anything that could be perceived as negative had the government up in arms. they even managed to get the head of the bbc sacked.

and interesting to note you got your colours right. over here, it is blue for conservative and red for left-leaning.

but you also missed a really important colour - yellow. there is a lot of interest in lib-dems because most people are pretty sick of the 2 main parties. plus, in the event of a hung parliament (a real possibility), they will have some real power. which side they deem to be worth forming a coalition with will be very interesting. they are more left leaning than labour (labour is more centrist right than anything else these days), and generally are more politically aligned to labour than the conservatives, but the conservatives are rejuvenated (just) and i can't see the libs wanting much to do with gordon brown.

he is a clever man is ol' gordon, but a prime minister you really feel like you could get behind he ain't. plus, and although labour haven't really done much worse than any one else would have in running the country (i know that's not saying much), they really look a bunch of idiots at the moment. joanna lumley would probably agree, and stephen byars, patricia hewitt and co, might feel she had a point, if they examined their consciences carefully.

so watch out for the yellow flags....


----------



## George Caplan (Mar 30, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> and although labour haven't really done much worse than any one else would have in running the country
> so watch out for the yellow flags....



i think it was you stevenson- again who put some music on this site a little while ago. it was terrific music to me and i was instantly taken by it.

however this is the way city minded folk think. ol gordon to city people almost single handed landed this country into a morass of debt the like of which they never saw before and then used the word Global every 30 seconds for a year in a buck passing event unsurpassed by any living politician. even the bbc concede that on a good night. ol gordon could win the next election and then city folk will be on the next boat out of town. thats how clever ol gordon is right now. he goes down as one of the worst chancellors these people ever had. this is not a personal point of view. im just recounting to you the way the city feels about gordon. they want him gone like yesterday.

an interesting bbc poll shows 37% of people want a hung parliament. that just goes to show how stupid 37% of people in a poll can be. if the liberal vote caused a hung parliament and i agree that is likely, what do you think will happen? ill tell you what might happen. there will be market chaos. there will be an almost certain downgrading of the british AAA rating and the pound would be worth less than a euro and even the dollar. there would then have to be another election within 9 months. right now based on conditions i would vote either conservative or labor and scrub round a hung parliament.

labor havent done much worse than anyone else running the place. maybe thats right but i think one of the issues that will come up a lot between now and may is immigration. not just the economy although the two things are inextricably linked. technically im an immigrant by the way. :lol:


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 30, 2010)

Polls are paid for and answers are cherry picked.
The polls that matter are the ones the White House reads every morning since it has the best pollers money can buy, and the leader of the free world needs the bad news without a slant.
Fox news is a huge success thanks to Obamas inexperienced advisors. These are rich kids who know nothing about politics in the real world. To bash a news network gives it legitimacy. Only a fool would give such advice. 
Bottom line is if you get excited hearing about the " right wing racists " you watch the show that leans that way.
Want to hear about the " whacko utopian leftists " you watch the show that shreds them.
I am concerned with local news and news that unites Americans instead of dividing them.
Example in case..................18,000 have died on our SouthernBorder in a raging war where hundreds of soldiers and policemen, mayors and prosecutors have been murdered.
This is news and it certainly unites Americans, but what sells more...? The divisie tactics of politics.
I had to read about this Border War in an online journalist from Mexico and TelAviv.
Here's another alarming set of facts.
Fox news is owned by Rupert Murdoch who is active in Chinese politics and business, and has lived in China for years.
NYTimes is owned by a Mexican Billionaire who cannot prove where he made his money until recently.
GE owns CBS and their CEO sits in on White House Cabinet meetings.
And I am suppose to buy the shit these profit driven politically motivated " news outlets " feed me?? 
CNN simply sees that advertisers are banking on Obamas failure in mid term elections and wants that advertisement money. Its just business to them.
Its sad to think our leaders have to react to a news organizations talking points instead of leading policy.
Why else would a super majority in DC take 15 months and hundreds of millions in bribes to pass legislation.
Lets pray that Obamas inner circle of " experts " doesn't advise him on national security. They have been pitifully wrong on every turn.


----------



## Ed (Mar 30, 2010)

Could be worse... could be Russia Today :D


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ed @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Could be worse... could be Russia Today :D



Do they have programs worse than "Nancy Grace" in Russia? 

It appears her scathing accusatory interrogations have led to a suicide that she herself is now on trial for.


----------



## d-dmusic (Mar 30, 2010)

We watch both CNN and CBC news up here.
At least CNN doesn't break to commercial every 2 minutes. CBC goes to commercial seemingly after every news item....pimping product...selling advertising minutes...at every opportunity. And this is a national, government subsidized channel ! ...which never, ever seems to have enough money....and, in order to sell those ad minutes, they need ratings ! Assess in seats. What sells ? Sensational stories. Bad, worse, grotesque, weird...the weirder the better. 
Man the mute button gets a work out in my house.


----------



## Ed (Mar 30, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Ed @ Tue Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse... could be Russia Today :D
> ...



Yes, Russia Today is basically a conspiracy theory promoting company now.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ed @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Yes, Russia Today is basically a conspiracy theory promoting company now.



You mean like the VSL Silent Stage conspiracy that some guy was slamming all over the forum a while back? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 30, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Oh come on... For the most part, CNN is a great and valuable source for News.


It is worth noting that CNN broadcast in Europe is a totally different news show than the American version. Also, I checked the CNN website, and today there is a different message describing the poll results. The message is now: CNN Poll: Health care passage motivates voters. I guess I was not the only one complaining. See the original article here: http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/20 ... OcyaYL_2En

The new article here: http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/20 ... OcyaYL_2En

/Hans


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 30, 2010)

I love CNN. It's my goto channel when Restaurant Makeover or Unbeatable Banzuke aren't on. I watch the CNN headline news channel, not the other one with the situation bunker. 

I love Nancy Grace. Sure her face and voice give me boner cancer but how am I s'posed to get my daily fix of Casey Anthony peeing in a parking lot pictures without her show.

In theory, I should prefer MSNBC but every time I turn it on there's Chris Matthews and Pat Buchanan blathering on about something I don't care about. 

I'm not allowed to have candy before Mike Galanos' hot-button topics segment otherwise I get too riled up for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ed (Mar 30, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Ed @ Tue Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Russia Today is basically a conspiracy theory promoting company now.
> ...



ooookkkkkkkkkkay


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 30, 2010)

http://therealnews.com/t2/latest-news
uncolored news


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 30, 2010)

madbulk @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> There's something for everybody. They seem to be slicing up the 24/7 news market very consciously. Personally I'm surprised to see your post, Hans. I really do think of CNN, Nancy Grace aside, as the MOR news station. MSNBC as the left wing. Fox as the right.
> 
> I suspect it depends on who you are. I find MSNBC embarrassingly slanted. I'm guessing though to most in a community such as ours it's seen as the only one of the big three telling it like it is unapologetically.


What do you think about CNN's initial presentation of their own poll results linked above? Do you think it made the poll results justice? CNN has gone considerably to the right after Ted Turner lost control. It is produced out of conservative republican Atlanta, and they have been trying to find a niche where they can compete with Fox News, which really beat them up for a while. All this is reflected in the way they angle their news report. Personally I think it is distortion. Unfortunately CNN has a reputation as a "neutral" objective source of news because of the news channel's past. Today, I think of the channel more as "closet" republican. During the months of the summer whan Sarah Palin was travelling around the US to promote her book, CNN had at minimum 1 Palin "story" a day. You couldn't pay for better promotion. Once again, the news show produced in London for Europe is a totally different show.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 30, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> MSNBC is not horribly slanted in their newscasts, Brian. Their commentators are liberal - which to me isn't slanted, it's reality, but that's another matter. Big difference.
> 
> CNN isn't terrible, but I agree with Hans that they're not neutral.


MSNBC has several shows that openly advocate a liberal point of view. The hosts of these show do not try to hide that they have a liberal viewpoint, and they are making their case from their position. That's very different from claiming to neutrally report factual news. When CNN posts picture of a Teaparty sign saying: _"The silent majority (i.e. angry mob) says Nobama!" _ with the text: _"Most Americans disapprove of the health care reform law, a new CNN poll says."_ to illustrate a poll that actually shows that 50% of Americans approve of, or wants even more government control of the Health Care business, while only 47% wants the bill repealed, I think that is fraud.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 30, 2010)

You said some of what I said, Hans. So we're apples to apples at least. And Tea Party sign may have done some of what you accuse them of, but again... the poll doesn't contradict itself. And the CNN page I'm looking at right now has a pic of the other side of the street where the signs read differently. They're using your NOBAMA pic for something else. It's just clipart.

But hey, I'll admit I haven't been watchdogging CNN consciously. I'll start. You may have a point, if not this particular one.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 30, 2010)

Why can't we have the news sung to us like they did on a SNL skit years back when Belushi and Murphy were at their prime?
Only this time we could have a Lady Gaga type w/ stripping scenes against the backdrop of US Drones striking Taliban strongholds or something. Then I might enjoy it more.


----------



## david robinson (Mar 30, 2010)

got sick of this bile 10yrs ago.
while ever Rupert's alive this is what will be served up.
jr.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 31, 2010)

Hans Adamson @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Tue Mar 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on... For the most part, CNN is a great and valuable source for News.
> ...



Ah ok. Yeah, I wouldn't know about that. All I know is that the CNN website is an invaluable resource for someone outsie the US who wants to get a general idea of what is going on, without the obvious 'lets hate all democrats or conservatives' slant.


----------

